

Ask HN: What is your best online purchase? - itamarb


======
willcate
Toilet paper, believe it or not. You can get a case of 80 rolls of Angel Soft
2-ply bathroom tissue for about 40 bucks from online office supply stores
(officeworld.com currently has the lowest price). Saves me about $200 a year
vs. buying it at the grocery store.

~~~
jdhuang
Yeah, heh.

I totally Amazon Subscribe-and-Save all my toilet paper now (but I don't
always like to admit it)

------
kassycoan
I was very happy when my local grocery started delivering groceries from
online orders. It's really helpful, especially since it remembers your orders,
so you can just edit the cart from the previous week, instead of reselecting
all the items again.

------
codemonkeymike
Probably my Lenovo Thinkpad, seeing as you can really only get them online. At
least were I live.

